# Big data -- anyone here use BIRT?



## kr651129 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just wondering, how many people here use BIRT at work for their data?  I'm writing a FreeBSD port for it so you can just install it from the ports tree instead of going through the normal eclipse plugin installation process.


----------

